# Fenster in Fenster



## KAOS (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Webseite auf der man, wenn man einen bestimmten Button drückt sich eine neue Webseite öffnet. Dies geschieht momentan noch in einem Popup Fenster. Ich möchte es allerdings so realisieren, dass das neue Fenster sich in dem aktuellen Fenster öffnet, in einer ähnlichen Form wenn man bei einegen Webseiten ein Bild sich öffnet und der Hintergrund sich ausgraut (hab jetzt leider kein Beispiel zur Hand). 

Gibt es eine möglichkeit dies so zu relaisieren ?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten !


----------



## XHelp (25. Mai 2011)

Verwendest du irgendein JS-Framework oder so? Da gibt es bestimmt fertige Lösungen dazu. Ansonsten kannst du nach sowas wie "javascript div layer" googlen und auch da fertige Lösungen finden.

P.S. Das Thema sollte in die JS-Ecke verschoben werden


----------



## KAOS (25. Mai 2011)

Sry was ich vergessen hab zu erwähnen, is das die neue Seite ein Servlet ist welche über eine Action aufgerugen wird


----------



## ARadauer (25. Mai 2011)

die aktion über jquery ajax an den server schicken und das ergebnis in ein div einfügen. das anzeigen ist dann ein css thema...


----------

